# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar

## Bruno Cillóniz

Por: Ing. Genaro Miranda. Ingeniero en Irrigación. Especialista en sistemas de riego.
(genaro@ndj.com.mx) 
En varios países tropicales y subtropicales, como Brasil, India, China, Pakistán o México, la caña de azúcar es un cultivo de gran valor comercial. Sin embargo, la caída de más del 3 por ciento este año en la producción mundial de azúcar —principal derivado de la gramínea— ha motivado a los ingenios locales a aumentar la superficie sembrada de caña, que había registrado reducciones desde 1980. 
La superficie sembrada con caña de azúcar en México se distribuye principalmente en los estados de Veracruz, Jalisco, San Luis Potosí, Tamaulipas, Nayarit, Chiapas, Oaxaca, Sinaloa, Tabasco y Morelos. En estas entidades se concentra el 89.8 por ciento de la superficie total de caña sembrada en nuestro país. 
Además de la producción de edulcorante, la comercialización de etanol celulósico obtenido a partir del azúcar es otro factor para incentivar el cultivo de caña de azúcar. 
Sin embargo, elevar los rendimientos de la caña maximizando el uso de insumos naturales y artificiales —agua y fertilizantes, principalmente— requiere necesariamente incorporar sistemas de riego adecuados a las condiciones del lugar donde se va a cultivar. 
En este contexto, el riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar representa la mejor opción para optimizar el uso de agua, incrementando la producción y la calidad al mismo tiempo que se reduce la mano de obra y se optimizan los insumos aplicados. 
Para el riego por goteo subterráneo, se recomienda utilizar mangueras con goteros integrados, que en México empresas como NaanDan Jain proveen. Esta compañía cuenta con goteros autocompensados, como el modelo NaanPC, para terrenos con topografía desfavorable, así como los modelos no autocompensados NaanRON y TalDrip, entre otros. 
Es importante señalar que el calibre de la manguera dependerá del tipo de suelo, pedregosidad y tiempo de reposición de la misma. 
La tecnología de punta de NaanDan Jain hace que toda la gama de mangueras con goteros integrados —autocompensados y no autocompensados— garanticen eficiencia total en la aplicación, así como resistencia al taponamiento. 
La altos niveles de precisión en la aplicación del agua que se alcanzan en el sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo son de suma importancia, ya que de éstos dependerá la precisión en la aplicación y aprovechamiento de los fertilizantes y, en consecuencia, un excelente desarrollo del cultivo.  *Implementación del sistema* 
En la implementación del sistema de riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar, la separación entre laterales oscila entre 1.9 y 2.0 metros, en hileras dobles (surco piña). Entre cada dos hileras va un lateral y entre goteros la separación puede ser de 30 o hasta 60 centímetros, dependiendo del tipo de suelo, aunque lo importante es que permitan proporcionar los volúmenes diarios de agua que necesita la planta. 
Con base en diversas experiencias, se ha encontrado que en su etapa de mayor desarrollo, el requerimiento de riego de esta gramínea oscila entre 5.5 mm/día a 7.0 mm/día, dependiendo de la zona donde se ubique. 
Al contar con un sistema de riego subterráneo, además de poder aplicar con eficiencia el agua de riego, es posible dosificar la fertilización a lo largo del ciclo del cultivo dependiendo de la etapa fenológica en que se encuentre, aplicando únicamente las cantidades necesarias. 
También, este sistema de riego permite la incorporación de productos sistémicos para el combate de plagas; asimismo, al tener sólo una franja de humedecimiento el control de malas hierbas disminuye.
Cabe señalar que para la formulación de un sistema de riego por goteo enterrado es muy importante considerar los siguientes aspectos: 
• Topografía del terreno: es fundamental tener el levantamiento topográfico con curvas de nivel a cada metro del terreno, con la finalidad de tomar en cuenta el diseño de las secciones; la selección de manguera compensada o no autocompensada; la ubicación de válvulas de aire tanto en líneas principales, secundarias y en las líneas de drenaje, perfectamente ubicadas para evitar la succión a través de la manguera de riego. 
• Tipo de suelo: la textura del suelo nos permite calcular la velocidad de infiltración, retención y movimiento del agua para determinar los espaciamientos entre goteros. En suelos arcillosos los goteros pueden ir cada 50 o 60 cm y en textura arenosa cada 20 o 30 cm, con el objetivo de que el bulbo de mojado se cierre. 
• Requerimiento diario de agua: debemos conocer las necesidades hídricas del cultivo para que, con base en esta información, en la etapa crítica del mismo podamos seleccionar el gasto de cada gotero en litros/hora. 
• Calidad y disponibilidad de agua: en todo sistema de riego por goteo el sistema de filtración es fundamental para evitar el paso de partículas de diámetro mayor que los orificios de salida de los goteros. El tipo de filtrado a elegir dependerá de la calidad del agua que se utilizará (agua subterránea, ríos, lagos, lagunas, represas, etc.). 
Una vez establecidos los aspectos anteriores, así como la ubicación de caminos de saca para la cosecha, sigue la realización del diseño hidráulico, con la finalidad de mantener la máxima uniformidad de emisión en cada sección proyectada, garantizando con ello alta eficiencia en la aplicación de agua y fertilizantes y, finalmente, un cultivo homogéneo. 
Respecto de los trabajos de instalación del sistema, es importante estar seguros de que lo que se proyecta en planos esté perfectamente trazado en campo; mantener uniforme la profundidad de la zanja de acuerdo al diámetro de la tubería que se instalará; colocar camas de arena en terrenos con piedra y arrope de la tubería en este tipo de suelos.  
Además de hacer una buena conexión de piezas especiales, deben colocarse atraques en los cambios de dirección; instalar la manguera ciega en línea distribuidora; ubicar las válvulas de aire en partes altas durante la instalación de las líneas de drenaje. 
Antes de instalar la manguera de riego deben realizarse las prácticas culturales pertinentes, con la finalidad de roturar el terreno y evitar la existencia de terrones que provoquen cambios bruscos, tanto en dirección como en profundidad de enterrado de la manguera de riego. 
Una de las labores críticas en la instalación de este método de irrigación es la correcta ubicación de la manguera de riego en el terreno, ya que la profundidad de colocación de la misma debe ser uniforme en cualquier punto en donde se instale (20 a 30 cm de profundidad). 
Esto se logra mediante una buena preparación del suelo y con el uso del equipo correcto para la colocación de la manguera con gotero. Empresas como NaanDan Jain cuentan con una máquina inyectora de manguera, diseñada específicamente para tal propósito. 
Una vez establecido el sistema, el mantenimiento es de vital importancia. Es recomendable la colocación de líneas de drenaje para un lavado de los laterales de manera fácil y con frecuencia, evitando con esto el taponamiento por sedimentación de partículas muy finas. 
También, es importante realizar un lavado periódico de la red (tubería principal, secundaria, distribuidora y manguera de riego) y realizar tratamientos químicos, como inyección de ácidos y cloro, ya que, siempre, el tratamiento para evitar el taponamiento en los goteros debe ser preventivo. 
Finalmente, la vida útil de los sistemas de riego dependerá del cuidado que se le dé. Sin mantenimiento, o con mantenimiento inapropiado, cualquier sistema está condenado al fracaso.  *Fuente: 2000Agro*Temas similares: Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas Riego de caña de azucar con caudal discontinuo, mangas y compuertas

----------


## mireya

estoy interesado alli le estoy escribiendo a su correo mi correo mireya_deza@hotmail.com

----------


## jara mariano

No tengo experiencia en cana de azucar con riego por goteo..pero estoy pensando en que cuando la cana ya este desarrollada y sea muy dificil casi imposible entrar al campo, la percepcion de fallas en algunos goteros seria solo observado que la planta de cana se esta secando por falta de agua.. porque de hecho no vamos a poder ver la humedad del suelo.. Que hago en ese caso.

----------

carlos.cc210

----------


## mireya

muchas gracias por la informacion

----------


## patricio 2000

Es así como usted dice, pasado unos 4 a 5 meses no se puede entrar en la Caña de Azúcar.
Las fallas se ven en la producción.
  La diferencia de rinde en Caña de Azúcar regada con goteo a riego con Pivote Central esta en un 20 a 25 % menos en el goteo. Y el consumo de agua es prácticamente el mismo ya que se requiere regar todo el suelo en ambos casos 
Ademas de ser mas caro el goteo ( 50 %) mas, requiere mantenimiento permanente y no tiene valor residual.

----------


## jara mariano

Es que a veces los especialistas no han trabajado en el campo para ver la realidad, es por eso que sus comentarios o descripciones no son reales y llevan a equivocaciones a los agricultores que son los directos clientes y usuarios de un tal o cual sistema, y claro no tienen la experiencia debida. 
Es como cuando los vendedores profesionales de abonos foliares, lo recomiendan para su uso en maiz, lo cual me parece la tonteria mas grande o mejor la estafa mas grande que he escuchado en mi vida profesional dentro del agro.

----------


## patricio 2000

Vuelvo a coincidir nuevamente en el asunto de abonos foliares en maíz.
El maíz necesita nitrógeno y mucho.
Para llegar al abono foliar hay primero que superar los macro elementos como nitrógeno y fósforo  
 Recién ahí se puede pensar en oligoelementos o abonos foliares como lo ultimo a aplicar.  
Y no al revés 
He sembrado muchos miles de hectáreas en argentina y es asi.
Si queres sacar 20 ton x hectárea ok hay que ver todo.  Pero para 8 a 10 Ton los foliares no tienen sentido.  Y menos en maiz

----------


## patricio 2000

Estimado ingeniero, permitame  discrepar que la mejor opción para el riego de Caña de Azúcar es el riego de goteo.
Lo sustento  con: 
Si se lo compara con un riego de Pivote Central,este cuesta menos de la mitad que un sistema de goteo. 
Incluso en superficies grandes llega al 30% menos, que el goteo. 
El consumo de agua es un 5 a un 8% mas ( ya que hay que regar todo el suelo). Si fueran arboles separados por muchos metros la situacion seria diferente. 
Personal empleado: una persona puede controlar  300 o mas hectáreas regadas con Pivote, en goteo dudo que mas de 30 hectáreas. 
Agroquimicos: En Pivote se pueden utilizar agroquimicos mucho mas económicos ya que no hay problema de las obturaciones de las boquillas. Ademas tiene el beneficio de no tener que utilizar complicados y costosos filtros. 
Gasto de agua : La diferencia que hay es que el Pivote moja también el entresurco.  Pero este, se cubre de raicillas aumentando el rinde de la Caña, el gasto de agua no es mayor a un 5%. Los rendimientos son mas del 20% con Pivote. 
Mantenimiento: Cuando la Caña tiene 4 a 5 meses NADIE se puede entrar para arreglar goteos tapados = esto es una de las causas  de la menor producción en goteo. 
Como usted muy bien dice hay que hacer un muy buen  mantenimiento, pero,no pone que este cuesta de un 15  a un 20% anual  del valor total de la inversion del equipo del equipo de goteo. 
Como usted bien lo marca en su nota, en el goteo hay que verificar la profundidad de la colocación de los goteos, armar sus lineas de drenaje... etc  etc. todo muy complicado...... nada de esto se requiere en un pivote central. 
Y volviendo a la economía, aparte de ser mas caro, de tener un costoso y complicado mantenimiento.  El equipo queda enterrado y allí queda,  no tiene valor residual.
Eso no existe en un pivote ya que practicamente no tiene mantenimiento 
El pivote aparte de todo esto se lo puede utilizar por mas de 20 a 30 años.. y se lo puede llevar a otro campo... impensable en goteo y aun peor en subterraneo 
Por eso en el mundo se utiliza muchisimo mas los sistemas de povotes. 
El goteo es producto del minifundismo, la gente compra unos metros de cinta y los va poniendo. Despues queda atrapado con el sistema. 
No entiendo a las Agro Industrias que utilizan para todo el goteo, pomposamente llamado aqui riego tecnificado,.  
En Trujillo recientemente visite una Agro industria que habia colocado un riego de goteo para esparragos. 
El costo con todos los elementos fue de dolares 550.000, lo hubieran hecho mucho mejor con Pivote a dolares 150.000 
Realmente no entiendo. 
Le comento que participe en el nacimiento del riego por goteo, cuando Netafin lo comenzo a diseñar en 1968.  Yo trabajaba en ese momento  para Netafin, colabore en su desarrollo. 
El goteo riega la planta, la aspersion al suelo. 
Pero cuando las plantas estan juntas se riega el suelo,entonces es mejor la aspersion ( caso Caña de Azucar.. esparragos..maiz..piquillo..). 
Si estan separadas ( arboles) es mejor el goteo. 
Ing Agronomo Patricio French  www. frenchcompany.com.pe

----------


## patricio 2000

Me equivoque al poner mi pag web es www. frenchcompany.com.pe 
GRACIAS

----------


## jara mariano

El Ingeniero Miranda se esfumo....jajajaja

----------

